# Simple Knit Sweater - Free Pattern



## MrsB (Jun 3, 2011)

This simple knit pattern is completed in the round and would be ideal for a Mohair or other fuzzy textured yarn.

http://www.pickles.no/light-sweater/


----------



## Linday (Jan 22, 2012)

Pickles has some of the best patterns.


----------



## MrsB (Jun 3, 2011)

This is going to be a super pattern for the lavender, Mohair blend yarn I just received. I had started a cable sweater but the pattern just isn't working as I want (the cable is over 12 sts and too far of a stretch for the yarn). The simplicity of the pattern's looser fit, and the raglan sleeve design will actually work out much better for me.


----------



## LadyBecket (Jun 26, 2012)

Such a simple pattern but very warm and cozy looking! Thank you!


----------



## HappyKnitting (Feb 26, 2012)

Very nice


----------



## Susie J (Sep 3, 2011)

Great pattern...thanks!


----------



## dragondrummer (Jun 5, 2011)

Nice sweater, MrsB. Think I might lengthen it just a bit. Thanks very much for posting the pattern link.  :thumbup:


----------



## Windbeam (Jul 31, 2011)

Nice sweater, thanks!


----------



## gramknits (Aug 3, 2011)

Thanks for sharing. This a great sweater - for me! Love the 3/4 sleeve length too.


----------



## MrsB (Jun 3, 2011)

I Love a 3/4 length sleeve. With a slight adjustment, the sleeve could be made into a full length sleeve. I started the pattern (front and back knit in the round, divided then for the armholes) yesterday and I'm quite pleased with the pattern for the ribbing. It's a p1, knit into the back of the knit stitch, for 1.5" (although I'm planning on a 2-3" rib). This rib stitch makes the ribbing lay quite nicely and enhances the stitches better than a typical k1,p1 rep. In fact, I think I'll use this rib patt over the typical from now on, it's that nice of a look.


----------



## AngelaChai (Dec 14, 2011)

Looks great! Will be on my to do list!


----------



## gramknits (Aug 3, 2011)

MrsB said:


> I Love a 3/4 length sleeve. With a slight adjustment, the sleeve could be made into a full length sleeve. I started the pattern (front and back knit in the round, divided then for the armholes) yesterday and I'm quite pleased with the pattern for the ribbing. It's a p1, knit into the back of the knit stitch, for 1.5" (although I'm planning on a 2-3" rib). This rib stitch makes the ribbing lay quite nicely and enhances the stitches better than a typical k1,p1 rep. In fact, I think I'll use this rib patt over the typical from now on, it's that nice of a look.


Ohh, I love your color choice. The hardedst decision for me will be picking a color - may have to make more than one!


----------



## comebackknitter (Oct 9, 2011)

Thank you for posting this pattern. Im thinking of using a yarn that I want to show off.


----------



## 2CatsinNJ (Jan 21, 2011)

Oh MrsB...gorgeous yarn....good luck !


----------



## MrsB (Jun 3, 2011)

The yarn is a 70% Mohair and 30% Acrylic, which helps make it a softer yarn than a typically scratchy 100% Mohair. There are other blends of Mohair I have found - some with silk, some with angora, that help to make it a softer yarn. Mohair is just too scratchy by itself.
The yarn comes from ICE at this site: http://www.iceyarns.com/mohair-classic-purple-lavender
One caveat is that the yarn appears blue (on my computer) although it says "lavender" in the description. It is definitely lavender in color (I wanted blue). I never thought to verify that issue but might in the future. (As you can see, the yarn looks much bluer).


----------



## sharmend (Feb 14, 2012)

Thanks! Nice simple sweatshirt type sweater.


----------



## Hannelore (Oct 26, 2011)

Nice simple jumper.


----------

